
What Scientific Term / Concept Ought to Be More Widely Known? Russel Conjugation - TheAceOfHearts
https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27181
======
secondbreakfast
Edge is a wonderful site.

Richard Dawkin's answer[^1] to "What scientific idea is ready for retirement"
significantly shifted my view of the world.

[^1]: [https://www.edge.org/response-
detail/25366](https://www.edge.org/response-detail/25366)

